# 'TUG snow enigma eclipse het Albino' x 'normal het bell' geckos



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

What would these two produce please, thanks a lot


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i assume thr mack enigma eclipse is het tremper albino

25% normal
25% enigma
25% snow
25% now enigma
100% of which will be het eclipse
50% of which will be het t_albino
50% of which will be het b_albino

% chance per egg not per clutch


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

kirsten said:


> i assume thr mack enigma eclipse is het tremper albino
> 
> 25% normal
> 25% enigma
> ...


Surely some will be bell enigmas and bell albinos?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, none of them will be Bell Enigma nor Bell Albino if the Mack Enigma Eclipse het Albino is not het for BELL albino (which is a totally different gene to Tremper Albino).


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> No, none of them will be Bell Enigma nor Bell Albino if the Mack Enigma Eclipse het Albino is not het for BELL albino (which is a totally different gene to Tremper Albino).


 Ok thanks for that Ssthisto, didnt know that.
The pairing should still produce some nice babys though i hope


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

also the eclipse, tremper albino and bell albino are all recessive genes so you will need a copy from each parent to show the trait.

as ssthito said, the three albino strains, vagas, trmeper and bell are completely seperate from eachother and are not compatable, so if you want albino babies you need to make sure they are the same strain.


----------

